# Quorn



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Hi, my wife is a vege and we have not been able to find Quorn products, or similar, in Dubai.

Especially quorn sausages and Quorn pieces...

Any ideas/info?

Cheers,


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have found some Quorn products (sausages and nuggets) at the Choithrams in The Greens but as with anything in Dubai, the supply is very unreliable.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

JTT said:


> Hi, my wife is a vege and we have not been able to find Quorn products, or similar, in Dubai.
> 
> Especially quorn sausages and Quorn pieces...
> 
> ...


Have you tried the Organic food place in Greens/ Dubai mall? I remember seeing some of the Quorn kind of items in there


----------

